# Dehydration?



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I’m not sure whether it’s dehydration or something else.


I’m drinking plenty of water—600 ml an hour or so, and urinating regularly—but still feel sub-par. The sun’s far too bright, and being outside is like walking through an over-exposed photo. I also feel “sped up”—bursts of energy and doing everything very quickly; occasional light-headedness and dizziness. I feel meh when I go to the gym (at the moment, about once a week); and get tightness in the legs when walking.


Any suggestions?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not an expert but I'm willing to bet it's diet or nutrition related.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Any suggestions?


Seriously?


* *




Go see a doctor




I think I've heard somewhere that headaches are one of the first signs of dehydration.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Go see a doctor. 
It sounds like anemia to me, but it could also be lack of minerals and general bad nutritional status. Or it could be something else, medical. Best see a doc and do some blood work.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> I’m not sure whether it’s dehydration or something else.
> 
> 
> I’m drinking plenty of water—600 ml an hour or so, and urinating regularly—but still feel sub-par. The sun’s far too bright, and being outside is like walking through an over-exposed photo. I also feel “sped up”—bursts of energy and doing everything very quickly; occasional light-headedness and dizziness. I feel meh when I go to the gym (at the moment, about once a week); and get tightness in the legs when walking.
> ...


600 mil an _hour_? ...wow. assuming you drink water about 8 hours out of the day, that 4.8 liters of water per day. you are more likely suffering from vitamin deficiency or some sort of illness than dehydration. that said, if you _are_ dehydrated, you are likely taking in WAY too much caffeine or some other form of diuretic.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Much of the time, we actually get enough water from the food we eat. Dehydration is usually very rarely the issue, and it's common sense when to drink more water. If we're out in the hot sun and sweating a lot, if we're working out, things like that.

You might have vitamin D deficiency, it could be Vitamin B12 deficiency, it could be low blood sugar, or worse.

No way of knowing unless you *see a doctor!*


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Righty-ho ! I'll go and see a doctor [SUP](TM)[/SUP].


----------



## onefivenine (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm certainly not an expert either, but maybe it has something to do with electrolytes. Perhaps try some Gatorade? 

In my experiences, potassium deficiency feels similar to dehydration. I had cramps, dizziness, frequent urination, bloating.

I would suggest getting a check up at the doctor to be sure.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> I’m not sure whether it’s dehydration or something else.
> 
> 
> I’m drinking plenty of water—600 ml an hour or so, and urinating regularly—but still feel sub-par. The sun’s far too bright, and being outside is like walking through an over-exposed photo. I also feel “sped up”—bursts of energy and doing everything very quickly; occasional light-headedness and dizziness. I feel meh when I go to the gym (at the moment, about once a week); and get tightness in the legs when walking.
> ...


From my own experience of drinking water. I had the speeding up thing. And dizziness as well. Forst 600ml an hour a bit too much mate. relax. Start your first week with 2L - 2.5L a day. Give your body a break. And drink on specific times. Example: When you wake up in the morning drink 600 ml. Then dont eat or drink for 45 minutes then eat. After eating after 15 min dont eat or drink anything for 2 hours. Then drink a glass of water. and so on. You are building a body. it is like a construction. You can't put the roof before a ground and you can add too much water to the cement etc etc... You just have to keep this in mind. Then if 2L - 2.5L is not enough a day then try more. 

But one thing is clear Drinking water has to be balanced out with eating. As well as intake a bit of sea Salt as drinking this much water as you do destroys the ballance of electrocytes in the cells and it can result in some really bad conditions.

Besides you need to ventilate. Excercise in some form has to be done. Also it makes your blood move and Clean the lymphs and all other things.... It has to be done.

Also keep in mind that if the cells are dehydrated and dry. It will hurt a bit at first until they get properly hydrated. So pain of all sorts is ok. but don't do that 600ml an hour that's too much. You could do that when you are perhaps in a good condition already and are aiming for something, other than that it is a strain for your body. And also when brain gets flooded with too much water at once it will hurt or create a bit of dizziness because it's a bit too much. And also you can imagine that if your brain has been normaly dehydrated - it was a bit dry then now it has all the water to restructure itself.

In general the whole body undergoes restructuring when adequate water is supplied. And some doctors found out that most people are indeed dehydrated in cells and they are a bit too dry. That means that nothing functions properly and is on a survival. Theres more to it

ofcourse you can visit a doctor too....


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Saw the medico today - nutrition, and a misaligned back. So that's sorted (but I should be careful what I eat for the next few days). Thanks everyone!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 600 mil an _hour_? ...wow. assuming you drink water about 8 hours out of the day, that 4.8 liters of water per day. you are more likely suffering from vitamin deficiency or some sort of illness than dehydration. that said, if you _are_ dehydrated, you are likely taking in WAY too much caffeine or some other form of diuretic.


^^^this^^^

Unless you are running an ultramarathon every day this is too much water. Ultrarunners who drink too much water can suffer from hyponatremia, or diuted blood that can be too low in salt. It's bad for your nervous system and very dangerous for your kidneys. Drink when you're thirsty.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

telepariah said:


> ^^^this^^^
> 
> Unless you are running an ultramarathon every day this is too much water. Ultrarunners who drink too much water can suffer from hyponatremia, or diuted blood that can be too low in salt. It's bad for your nervous system and very dangerous for your kidneys. *Drink when you're thirsty.*


actually, by the time you're thirsty, you're already usually a little dehydrated. either way, the rest is right. OP should be cutting his fluid intake significantly


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

Dehydration is about thirst when you are thirsty and that's all. But there are some cases like you and i would say it dehydration only.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Might be an electrolyte imbalance. Even if you are drinking plenty of water, if your electrolytes are out of wack (Sodium, Potassium, Calcium, Magnesium), you can still show signs of dehydration because these four minerals help move the water in and out of your cells.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> I’m not sure whether it’s dehydration or something else.
> 
> 
> I’m drinking plenty of water—600 ml an hour or so, and urinating regularly—but still feel sub-par. The sun’s far too bright, and being outside is like walking through an over-exposed photo. I also feel “sped up”—bursts of energy and doing everything very quickly; occasional light-headedness and dizziness. I feel meh when I go to the gym (at the moment, about once a week); and get tightness in the legs when walking.
> ...


Low blood sugar could be the culprit (Source: my own experiences)
Nowadays I get them from not eating enough carbohydrates (which can also cause low blood sugar). Gym problems of course.
Insufficient Iron can also cause similar in some people, not sure what else diet/nutrition wise.

Also had a relative (non-blood relative), that had similar problems and it was traced to a tumor, but I forget where.

IE: there are so many potential causes that maybe you should consult your GP.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I've seen the GP and had a bloodtest done. Vitamin D deficiency. So I'm taking Vitamin D supplements, and will also take up naturism. If I'm not getting enough sun because I'm wearing clothes and inside too much of the time, the answer is simple: forswear clothes, adopt the sky-clad state, and hurl myself periodically out of office windows. (I work on the sixth floor.) 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i have passed out due to dehydration 
if you are urinating that often then i would say the problem lies else where
when you are dehydrated you are not thirsty


----------

